# my new set up



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

just got finished getting my new combo set. put a courtland endurance with courtland 444 tropic lazer floating line on my 9wt tfo signature. man that really shoots the line out there. i like it better than my other rod and reel. now just need to get out and put it to fish test.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *flynurse (7/22/2008)*just got finished getting my new combo set. put a courtland endurance with courtland 444 tropic lazer floating line on my 9wt tfo signature. man that really shoots the line out there. i like it better than my other rod and reel. now just need to get out and put it to fish test.


Sounds sweet. Where did you get the line?


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

got the line and reel from flydepot.com. the rod got from a fellow PFFer used. had the rod for awhile finally got it together.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I bet that temple fork is nice. I have never thrown one, but I was looking at one at bait and tackle a while back.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

i have 2 tfos. a signature and professional. both load and unload real nice. the signature seems to be alittle better. its a 2 piece while the pro is 4piece. for the money well worth it.


----------



## flyfishjeep (May 6, 2008)

I have a TFO 9' 8 wt pro and I love it. I would recommend TFO to anyone!


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

for the price you can't beat them. plus the warrenty is awesome!!


----------

